# Picture frame router bit



## Ryan's Dad (Jan 14, 2005)

I need to make a bunch of art frames for my wife and family. I am in search of a router bit or a series of simpler cuts that will produce a nice profile picture frame molding. The pictures I have in mind are about 24x30 - I am thinking of a finished frame 1 1/2" - 2" wide. I can handle the rabbet for the glass, matting, art, and backing.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Lt. Ball (Mar 10, 2005)

CMT makes a classic molding bit that is almost 2 inches wide. I use it at diffrent hights and distance from the fence to come up with dozens of profile combinations. You can use the whole bit for a nice profile on 2 inch stock. I recogmend if you use the whole bit not to do it one pass. Take a little at a time. It is quit a bit of wood to remove at one pass.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockler sells a couple of special profile bits that can be used for all sorts of different combinations.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This is a OLD post but if anyone is looking for a bit to make picture frames this one works great.. 

Picture Frame Rabbet Bits

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...pages/bit_picture_frame.html#pfram_rab_anchor

I recommend part #8623

 The front of the picture frame can be just about any router bit you have or want to use.. 

=========



ryansdad323 said:


> I need to make a bunch of art frames for my wife and family. I am in search of a router bit or a series of simpler cuts that will produce a nice profile picture frame molding. The pictures I have in mind are about 24x30 - I am thinking of a finished frame 1 1/2" - 2" wide. I can handle the rabbet for the glass, matting, art, and backing.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## jerry0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Lt. Ball said:


> CMT makes a classic molding bit that is almost 2 inches wide. I use it at diffrent hights and distance from the fence to come up with dozens of profile combinations. You can use the whole bit for a nice profile on 2 inch stock. I recogmend if you use the whole bit not to do it one pass. Take a little at a time. It is quit a bit of wood to remove at one pass.


 dvcdSV


----------



## jerry0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Does CMT bit have a Stock Number or other identifier?


----------



## jerry0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mike said:


> Rockler sells a couple of special profile bits that can be used for all sorts of different combinations.


 Does ROCKLER bits have a Stock Numbers or other identifiers?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ryan.. take a look at these, I picked em up a few yrs back and have been very happy with em...

Best Sellers - Picture Frame And Mirror Bits


----------

